# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ( من يزني يزن به ..)  هل هذا صحيح شرعاً ؟

## سالم سليم أبوسليم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دأب كثير من الوعاظ والخطباء عندما يحذرون من جريمة الزنا _عافانا الله وإياكم_ وفي صدد ذكرهم لعواقبها وغوائلها أن من فعل هذه الفِعلة قد يعاقب بأن تكون بأهله . ومن ذلك قولهم :
ومن يزني يزنى به ولو بجداره . . . . . . 
وقصة : دقة بدقة ولو زدت لزاد السقا ....إلخ  من المقولات والقصص التي ترهب من هذا الموضوع.
وسؤالي : هل لهذا من أصل شرعي ؟!
خصوصاً إذا استحضرنا قول الله تعالى :( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ).
ومقتضى العدل أن الله لا يعاقب أمرأة برة عفيفة صالحة بفساد وجرم أحد محارمها.
إذ كيف يبتلي الله _ وله المشيئة التامة_ المجرم , بأن ينتهك عرض أحد محارمه التي لا علاقة لها بل هي له كارهة .
أرجوا مساعدتي بالتأمل بهذه القضية.

----------


## المسيطير

هل يحرم الزاني من الحور العين ؟ وما حكم حديث : " من زنى زني به.. "؟ 

سؤال:
هل إذا زنى الرجل وتاب يحرم من الحور في الآخرة ، وما معنى " يزنى به ولو في جدار داره " وإذا كان المعنى أي من محارمه فما ذنبهم. 

الجواب:
الحمد لله 
الزاني وغيره من أهل المعاصي إذا تابوا إلى الله توبة صادقة تاب الله عليهم ، وكفر سيئاتهم ، كما دلت على ذلك الأدلة المتكاثرة في الكتاب والسنة ومنها قوله تعالى : ( قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) الزمر/53 ، بل إذا حسنت توبته قد تبدل سيئاته إلى حسنات بسعة فضل الله ورحمته كما قال تعالى : ( وَالَّذِينَ لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ وَلا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَاماً . يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيه مهانا . إِلا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً) الفرقان/68،69،70 . ومقتضى مغفرة الله للذنب وقبوله للتوبة أن لا يعاقب عليه .

أما من أصر على الزنى ولم يتب منه فقد ثبت في حقه أنواع من العقوبات في الدنيا ، وفي القبر ، وفي الآخرة ، ولم نجد نصا يدل على منعه من الحور العين ، لكن قاسه بعض العلماء على ما ثبت من الوعيد في حق من مات ولم يتب من شرب الخمر أنه لا يشربها في الآخرة ، ووعيد من لم يتب من لبس الحرير في الدنيا بأنه لا يلبسه في الآخرة . 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله وهو يعدد العقوبات التي تقع على الزاني إذا لم يتب :  

" ومنها أنه يعرض نفسه لفوات الاستمتاع بالحور العين في المساكن الطيبة في جنات عدن والله سبحانه وتعالى إذا كان قد عاقب لابس الحرير في الدنيا بحرمانه لبسه يوم القيامة وشارب الخمر في الدنيا بحرمانه إياها يوم القيامة ، فكذلك من تمتع بالصور المحرمة في الدنيا . بل كل ما ناله العبد في الدنيا من حرام فاته نظيره يوم القيامة " روضة المحبين لابن القيم ( 365 - 368 )

وأما ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من زنى زني به ولو بحيطان داره " فهو حديث موضوع كما حكم عليه السيوطي وابن عراق والألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة ( 2/155 ) 

وعليه فلا وجه للاعتراض بما ذكر . على أن الحديث لو صح فيمكن حمله على معنى صحيح وهو : أن الرجل الذي يقع في الزنا ويصر عليه  يكون من أهل الفسق والفساد ، فيسري هذا الفساد إلى أهله ، لأن المخالطة تؤثر ، وإذا كان رب البيت مضيعا لنفسه فمن باب أولى أن يضيع أهله ، ولا يربيهم على ما يصلح دينهم ، فلا يبعد عند ذلك وقوعهم فيما يقع فيه من المعاصي لضعف إيمانهم . وفي الواقع قصص كثيرة تدل على حدوث مثل هذا ، وهو من العقوبات الدنيوية العاجلة التي يعاقب الله بها أمثال هؤلاء الذين يهتكون عورات المسلمين ، فيهتك الله عوراتهم جزاء وفاقا ، والله سبحانه يفعل ما يشاء على وفق الحكمة البالغة ، والعدل التام ، لا يظلم أحدا ، ولا يُسأل عما يفعل وهو الحكيم العليم .



الإسلام سؤال وجواب
http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=22769&ln=ara

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

بلغني أن بعضهم يستدل على هذه المسألة بقول الله تعالى : {يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا} (28) سورة مريم

----------


## أبو حازم الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
بارك الله فيك شيخنا المسيطير .
الذي يظهر أن المرء لا يعاقب بفعل غيره كما قال تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  ولا تزر وازرة وز أخرى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   وقال تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  مَنْ عَمِلَ صالِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَساءَ فَعَلَيْها  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  وقال تعالى :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لأنْفُسِكُمْ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَها  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، وقد حرم الله عز وجل الظلم على نفسه ، فليس لزوجة الزاني وابنته واخته ذنب فيما يرتكبه ، وقد بين الله عقوبة الزاني شرعا بالحد في الدنيا واستحقاق العقاب يوم القيامة إن لم يتب  ، بالإضافة إلى حق المخلوق في عرضه ، ولم يذكر في القرآن ولا السنة ما يدل على هذه القاعدة بل النصوص تنفي أن يعاقب المرء بفعل غيره ، وما ذنب المرأة الصالحة أن بليت بزوج فاسق او أب فاسق او أخ فاسق وهي مطيعة لله صالحة حافظة لعرضها .
                      غيري جنى وأنا المعاقَبُ فيكم      فكأنني سبّابة المتندم
لكن قد يعاقب المرء بالوحشة والشك الذي يقلقله جزاء لما صنعه وربما يكون سبباً في طلاق زوجه فيكون قد حفظها الله من عواقب معاصيه كما يعاقب بالفقر والحرمان من الطاعة والأمراض وانتهاك عرضه الشخصي بالألسنة وغير ذلك من العقوبات المعنوية والحسية .

----------


## احمد شبيب

سمعت قولا نُسب للشافعي :
عفوا تعف نساؤكم في المحرم ..... وتجنبوا ما لا يليق بمسلم
إن الزنا دين فإن أقرضته ..... كان الوفا من أهل بيتك فاعلم
يا هاتكا حرم الرجال وقاطعا ..... سبل المودة عشت غير مكرم

يقول الشيخ  سعد البريك:



> إن الذين ينساقون وراء الشهوات ينسون أن الجزاء من جنس العمل، وأن الذي يطلق لنفسه العنان في الشهوات تضعف عنده الغيرة على المحارم والحرمات، فتراه ضعيف الغيرة الأمر الذي ربما جلب لنفسه شراً ينتهي به إلى أن يفعل في داره ما يفعل في دور الناس، أو ألا ينكر ما يفعله من حوله لينتهي بهم الأمر إلى الوقوع في ما وقع فيه مع محارم الناس، وصدق الشاعر إذ قال: 
> عفوا تعف نساءكم في المـحرم وتجنبوا ما لا يليق بمسلم
> 
> إن الزنا دين فإن أقرضته كان القضا من أهل بيتك فاعلم
> 
> من يزنِ يزنَ به ولو بجداره إن كنت يا هذا لبيباً فافهم
> 
> من قد زنى يوماً بألفي درهـم في بيته يزنى بغير الدرهم
> والله إن شاباً جاء ذات يوم بعد صلاة الفجر وأمسك بي سائلاً يقول: إني في حيرة وشكوك لا أول لها ولا آخر، في شأن زوجتي وجدت غرائب في حقيبتها، ورأيت أموراً لا أقطع بها في الفاحشة ولكنها لا تبرئها من الاتهام، فقلت له: أسألك بالله! هل أنت عفيف عن محارم الناس؟ فأطرق برأسه وقال: لا. أيها الأحبة! إن مشكلة الشهوات تبدأ بإطلاق اللحظات والعاقل يحفظ نفسه. قال رجل لأحد أهل البادية: إذا وطيت الجني قل بسم الله قال: لا توطئ الجني ولا تسمي. يعني: بعض الناس يقول: أنا أتفرج أفلام ومسلسلات و ... و .. إلى غير ذلك، ولكن إذا انتهيت فعلت وفعلت وفعلت مما أحاول أن أحافظ به على نفسي، نقول: يا أخي الحبيب! ما كل مرة تسلم الجرة، يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ * وَاتَّقُوا فِتْنَةً لا تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْكُمْ خَاصَّةً [الأنفال:24-25]. أيها الأحبة! كثير من الشباب قد انتصب كانتصاب الإمام في المحراب أمام الشاشة والتلفاز والقنوات الفضائية متابعاً للأفلام الساقطة، ولكل ما يؤجج الشهوة، مما تعرضه مجلات الخنا والفساد، وأشرطة التكسر والمجون، وكل ذلك يتعامل مع مشاعر ضعيفة، ومع نفس قد استوطنها الشيطان، وتربع الوسواس الخناس في قلب صاحبها، وحجب سمعه وبصره وقلبه ولبه وفكره عن أن يتدبر الحق، وأصبح في هذه الحال من الضلال والانسياق وراء الشهوة؛ بسبب عدم غض البصر وإطلاق اللحظ والنظر: قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ [النور:30]. 
> ...

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن سعد

سمعت الشيخ العلوان - فك الله كربته - يشدد في بطلان الأثر الوارد
وأنه مخالف لقوله تعالى:" ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى"
فهو باطل سندا ومتنا وواقعا
فكم من فاجر له أخوات صالحات وبنات تقيات
والله المستعان

----------


## احمد شبيب

....



> وأما ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من زنى زني به ولو بحيطان داره " فهو حديث موضوع كما حكم عليه السيوطي وابن عراق والألباني في السلسلة الضعيفة ( 2/155 ) 
> وعليه فلا وجه للاعتراض بما ذكر . على أن الحديث لو صح فيمكن حمله على معنى صحيح وهو : أن الرجل الذي يقع في الزنا ويصر عليه  يكون من أهل الفسق والفساد ، فيسري هذا الفساد إلى أهله ، لأن المخالطة تؤثر ، وإذا كان رب البيت مضيعا لنفسه فمن باب أولى أن يضيع أهله ، ولا يربيهم على ما يصلح دينهم ، فلا يبعد عند ذلك وقوعهم فيما يقع فيه من المعاصي لضعف إيمانهم . وفي الواقع قصص كثيرة تدل على حدوث مثل هذا ، وهو من العقوبات الدنيوية العاجلة التي يعاقب الله بها أمثال هؤلاء الذين يهتكون عورات المسلمين ، فيهتك الله عوراتهم جزاء وفاقا ، والله سبحانه يفعل ما يشاء على وفق الحكمة البالغة ، والعدل التام ، لا يظلم أحدا ، ولا يُسأل عما يفعل وهو الحكيم العليم .
> 
> الإسلام سؤال وجواب
> http://www.islam-qa.com/index.php?ref=22769&ln=ara

----------


## آل عامر

مرحبا بالجميع وبارك الله لنا بكم إخواني الكرام
كنت قد كتبت ردا بعد مشاركة شيخنا أبو حازم -وفقه الله ويسر أمره -ولكن لم تطب نفسي ....
ولكن بعدقول الشيخ عبدالعزيز -رفع الله قدره -: أن هذا باطل ...وواقعا 
أقول :أما بالنسبة لي فقد مرت بي أحداث ووقائع لا أستطيع أن أحصيها 
لأشخاص عاد شرهم على أهاليهم ...
وإلى الآن لم أستطع أن أفهم أو أدرك الحكمة من هذا
وآخر حادثه مرت علي قبل أيام شاب ضرب فتاه على ....  فلما سألت والدها قال هكذا فعلت مع فتاة قبل سنوات
وبالمناسبة هناك شريط (دقة بدقة ) ذكر من هذه الوقائع الشي الكثير 
والله أعلم

----------


## ابو عمر القرشي

-

بل هو صحيح كمثل وعبرة من باب الترهيب ولا يصح سنداً كحديث

فهو يقال من باب ما يجري من السنن الكونية لا الشرعية

فالمجتمع افراد اذا زنوا فإنما يزنون ببعضهم  
و مما جرت به العادة على المرأة شعورها بقهر الخيانة 
فاذا اتت الفرصة وتعرض لها من يشتهيها زين لها الشيطان هذا الباب أنه من باب الإنتقام او المقابلة بالمثل
فاذا كف الزناة عن الزنى فقد كف البعض عن بعضهم وصانوا اعراضهم

فليس هو من باب ( ولا تزر وازرة وز اخرى ) اصلاً 
لأن ذلك مخالف للواقع وتنزيل العبارة على هذا الفهم لا يصح ويجعلها غير صحيحة لمعارضتها الآية ، 
ولكن تنزيلها على باب الترهيب و التخويف من ( النتيجة ) 
( هو من باب تغليب الظن في الإحتمال بسوء العاقبة لا الوعد بالجزاء )
كما انه اذا عرف عن الإنسان أنه من اهل الزنى تجرأ الناس على عرضه ولو بالتربص به والنظر اليه ولربما تربص حتى اصحابه وتجرأ على عرضه اقاربه ، ولو عرفوا أنه يخاف الله في اعراضهم لقل المجترئون على عرضه ،،

فهذا من باب التحذير لإستحثاث الغيرة التي في النفوس التي لا تطيق حتى زنى النظر وعند مسلم :
كتب على ابن آدم نصيبه من الزنا مدرك ذلك لا محالة فالعينان زناهما النظر والأذنان زناهما الاستماع واللسان زناه الكلام واليد زناها البطش والرجل زناها الخطا والقلب يهوى ويتمنى ويصدق ذلك الفرج ويكذبه

ولا يلزم من القول بجداره او حيطان داره أن يقع الزنى من المرأة نفسها بل يقع ذلك من غيرها ولو بزنى النظر ونحوه 

ولا ارى أن ينكر على الوعاظ لهذه الأوجه اعلاه  

هذا رأيي حفظكم الله 

،،

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

جزاكم الله خيراً
قال الشيخ الألباني – رحمه الله – 
ومما يؤيد بطلان هذا الحديث أنه يؤكد وقوع الزنى في أهل الزاني , وهذا باطل يتنافى مع الأصل المقرر في القرآن ( وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى ). 
نعم إن كان الرجل يجهر بالزنا و يفعله في بيته فربما سرى ذلك إلى أهله و العياذ بالله تعالى ، ولكن ليس ذلك بحتم كما أفاده هذا الحديث , فهو باطل .
" السلسلة الضعيفة والموضوعة " ( 2 / 154 ) .

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

ما هو معنى الآية ؛ الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة ..... ؛ وهل الزاني المذكور في الآية الكريمة هو الذي يزني مرة واحدة أو يظل على علاقة زنا بفتاة مدة ثم يتوب؟ وما هو المقصود بالحديث ؛ من زنا يزنى فيه ولو في جدار بيته؛؟ ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر 

الفتوى : 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فالزاني المقصود في هذه الآية هو الذي عرف عنه الزنى، ولم تعرف منه التوبة سواء زنى مرة أو أكثر، أما من زنى ثم علمت منه التوبة فلا يدخل في الآية لأن التوبة تجب ما قبلها. 
وأما الحديث المسؤول عنه، فقد رواه ابن النجار والديلمي عن أنس بن مالك ولفظه: من زنا زني به ولو بحيطان داره. إلا أنه لا يصح بل حكم عليه الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة بالوضع وقال: ومع ذلك فقد أورده السيوطي في الجامع الصغير من رواية ابن النجار. هذا، وخفي أمره على المناوي فلم يتعقبه بشيء. 
وروى ابن عدي وأبو نعيم في أخبار أصبهان عن ابن عباس مرفوعاً: ما زنى عبد قط فأدمن على الزنا إلا ابتلي في أهل بيته. 
وهو لا يصح، وحكم عليه الألباني بالوضع أيضاً، ولو صح هذان الحديثان، فالثاني يفسر الأول، وهو أن من عاود الزنى عوقب في أهله سواء قربوا أو بعدوا، فيزنى بزوجته أو بنته أو أخته ونحو ذلك، لأن من هتك عرض غيره هتك الناس عرضه. ولكن الحديثين غير صحيحين كما تقدم. 
والله أعلم. 



المصدر 
اسلام ويب 
http://www.islam***.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

رقـم الفتوى :  63847 
عنوان الفتوى : رتبة حديث "الزنا دين يقضى من محارم الرجل" 
تاريخ الفتوى : 16 جمادي الأولى 1426 / 23-06-2005 
السؤال  



(الزنا دين يقضى من محارم الرجل) هل هذا حديث صحيح عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام؟

الفتوى 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 


فإن الزنا دين يقضى من محارم الرجل، ليس بحديث، ولا يتصور أن يقول مثله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما نسب إليه من ذلك فهو حديث موضوع مكذوب عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وراجع الجواب رقم: 35693. 

ومما يؤسف له أن هذا الكذب انطلى على بعض أهل العلم، وقد وقفنا على كلام للمقري في منظومة له يقول فيها: 

عفوا تعف نساؤكم في المحرم*****وتجنبو   ما لا يليق بمسلم 

يا هاتكا حرم الرجال وتابعا*****طرق الفساد تعيش غير مكرم 

من يزن في قوم بألفي درهم*****في أهله يزني بربع الدرهم 

إن الزنا دين إذا أقرضته*****كان الوفا من أهل بيتك فاعلم 

ولعله هو الذي يقصده السائل. 

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله في الجميع.
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في مجموع الفتاوى 15/ 319:
فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ إذَا كَانَ زَانِيًا لَا يُعِفُّ امْرَأَتَهُ وَإِذَا لَمْ يُعِفَّهَا تَشَوَّقَتْ هِيَ إلَى غَيْرِهِ فَزَنَتْ بِهِ كَمَا هُوَ الْغَالِبُ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الزَّوَانِي أَوْ مَنْ يَلُوطُ بِالصِّبْيَانِ فَإِنَّ نِسَاءَهُ يَزْنِينَ لِيَقْضِينَ إرْبَهُنَّ وَوَطَرَهُنَّ ويراغمن أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ بِذَلِكَ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَعِفُّوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ عَنْ غَيْرِ أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ فَهُنَّ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَعْفِفْنَ أَنْفُسَهُنَّ عَنْ غَيْرِ أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ ؛ وَلِهَذَا يُقَالُ : " عِفُّوا تَعِفُّ نِسَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَبَرُّوا آبَاءَكُمْ تَبَرُّكُمْ أَبْنَاؤُكُمْ " فَإِنَّ الْجَزَاءَ مِنْ جِنْسِ الْعَمَلِ وَكَمَا تَدِينُ تُدَانُ وَمِنْ عُقُوبَةِ السَّيِّئَةِ السَّيِّئَةُ بَعْدَهَا...اهـ

وجاء في غذاء الألباب شرح منظومة الآداب:
مَنْ عَفَّ عَنْ مَحَارِمِ النَّاسِ عَفَّ أَهْلُهُ، وَمَنْ لا فَلا ـ 
قال الشارح: وَإِنْ يَزْنِ الرَّجُلُ يُفْسَدْ فِي أَهْلِهِ, يَعْنِي يُزْنَى فِي أَهْلِهِ, لأَنَّ الْجَزَاءَ مِنْ جِنْسِ الْعَمَلِ جَزَاءً وِفَاقًا.اهـ


ولعل ذلك الجزاء في حق من لم يتب، وحتى إذا لم يتب فإن وقوع الجزاء ليس متحتمًا أو لازماً، فقد يعفو الله عن العبد تفضلا منه سبحانه، وينبغي التنبه إلى كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله حيث قال: فإن الرجل إذا كان زانيا لا يعف امرأته، وإذا لم يعفها تشوقت هي إلى غيره فزنت به ـ
 فهذا في حق من لم تخش الله تعالى ولم تراقبه من النساء، أما ذوات الدين والخلق فإن تقوى الله تعالى تحول بينهن وبين ذلك، فينبغي فهم ما قاله أولئك العلماء من عقوبة الزاني في أهله إن حصل  في تلك الأسر المتهتكة المتحررة من ضوابط الدين والخلق التي رتع راعيها في الحرام فرتعت معه، وكما قيل:
إذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب **** فشيمة أهل البيت كلهم الرقص.

----------

